# Solved: Belkin Router F5D7230-4 ... Cannot Log In ?



## simonwar (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi,

My belkin router has been playing up with my wireless connection, i.e. my hard wired PC using an ethernet connection, is fine, but my wireless connection using my Dell Inspiron, has had difficulty accessing the router.

When it first happened i opened up the Router Setup at the IP 192.168.2.1 and re-entered the Password Security details and all was fine.

But, now I go into the Router Setup page and cannot Login?

I was told to reset the modem, 


> holding my finger on the reset switch for 10 seconds


but can't find any reset switch ?

Even Belkin state to do this:
http://www.belkin.com/support/kb/kb.asp?a=2900

Where's the RESET Switch aaaarghhhh!

Any other help welcomed, S.


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

I had such a trouble, Contacted Belkin helpline and sent me an email with files to download the new verson of primware.


----------



## simonwar (Apr 12, 2007)

Did Belkin direct you to download page, or indicate that this update was accessible through their website?

Is it simply an exe to run on the hard wired PC?

Thanks, S.


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

They sent me an Email where I could find the .bin file for my modem to download.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

simonwar said:


> ...
> but can't find any reset switch ?
> Even Belkin state to do this:
> http://www.belkin.com/support/kb/kb.asp?a=2900
> ...


According to the picture on pg 8 of the User Manual (F5D7230-4_80211g_Manual.pdf), often a useful place to look  , it is on the rear. Looking straight at the rear it is the recessed switch to the right of the WAN/Internet port.
The rear is equipped as follows, from left to right: power socket, 4 x LAN ports, 1 x WAN port, Reset button.
There are several references in the thread to the device being a modem, but it is clearly a Cable/DSL Gateway Router.


----------



## simonwar (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow..... call that a reset switch?

I got my magnifying glass out and there it was, hidden behind the power in connector plug.

Before I break it, does the hole, keyhole style looking piece move or do i stick a pin down its centre.... like its a reset hole, (a but like the old digital watchs)?

Thanks, S.

P.S. Lost the manual, I went to the belikn site and there manual looks diff to my Cable/DSL Gateway Router?


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

I can't account for your specific device/model: the manual I used/quoted is a Feb 04 download - things may have changed since then.
And indeed on download ... the F5D7230-4v7_man.pdf is a considerably different looking beast! So in fact my "left to right: power socket, 4 x LAN ports, 1 x WAN port, Reset button" does not apply in this model, the power and reset are together under the antenna.

V. frequently the reset switches are of the recess type that require a pin/pen-point to be inserted into them to reset. Palm PDAs are the same. It's not just the domain of old digital watches!


----------



## remastered (Apr 12, 2007)

Yep, stick a pin in it. Worked for me plenty of times


----------



## simonwar (Apr 12, 2007)

*All RESET now!*
Great all RESET now, thanks for that.

*The Problem*
But....... I still can't get my Laptop to connect wirelessly, and would like some help with that.

*What I have done*
I have spoken to Dell, NTL, and Belkin and no one can quite understand the problem.

Dell told me go through Control Panel > internet Connections etc and re-instate the connection, however when I do this Windows, tells me that the service is being managed by "something else" and cannot repair the connection.

Dell told my to Run services.exe and ensure the WZC Service is started. i did this and still no joy.

Dell gave up on me and suggested a Windows re-boot may be requred??

NTL told me that if my PC is OK then their input into the situation was OK and try Belkin.

Belkin suggested the reset, re-install etc

*How I fixed this last time*
Last time it happened I re-entered my security details on the Belkin setup page IP 192.168.2.1, and lo and behold it worked fine.

But then approx 8 weeks after the first time, its happened again.

My desktop PC is fine, by the way.

So here we are again, no wireless connection and no idea what to do?

Appreciate any guidance, S.


----------



## simonwar (Apr 12, 2007)

All Ok now, kept at it and went through the re-connection process and it worked.

Thanks anyhow. S


----------

